# Basket or Grocery Pannier?



## 7rider (Oct 19, 2005)

Hey all.

I commute with a single Arkel Commuter bag. Love it. It suits my purposes nicely. 

However, sometimes at work, I'll hit the grocery store at lunch and if I get a little carried away with the sales, often don't have enough room in the bag for my clothes, towel, and groceries. So, I'd like to get a...._something_...for the other side of the rack, to perhaps keep on there long term for those occasional shopping trips. 

I'm looking at a Wald 582 folding rear basket and a much larger but still folding Trek basket (my favorite LBS is a Trek dealer). Searching around these forums also yielded another Arkel option, the folding shopper pannier. 

So, some questions....
Is the smaller Wald basket still useful vs. the larger Trek? Would the Trek be _too _large? Would a folding shopping bag be okay to leave on a rack long term for those occasional shopping trips? Would something other than the Arkel be recommended (that price makes me pale)?

I'd just want something simple and easy so I can keep my options open. I wouldn't rely on it for a daily thing. So, with that in mind, should I even bother to PUT a basket on their long term, or JUST go with a bag that I can throw on in the morning when I THINK I might hit the grocery store?? (Full disclosure: I currently have a Detours Toocan available to me, but I don't like the way it opens and find it's not too useful for grocery runs. It's heavy, awkward, and bulky.).

Thanks!


----------



## BryanSayer (Sep 22, 2009)

We have a folding grocery pannier, but I forget the make. I think it was about $75, but I'm not positive. If you want to leave it on the bike, go for a folding one. Also plan on some type of cover/net for a hold down, just in case.

In your situation, I think I would just put one on, on the days I thought I might stop at the store. The grocery ones are nice for being sized to hold groceries.


----------



## buck-50 (Sep 20, 2005)

There are plenty of cheaper versions of the Arkel folding pannier.

Here's a simple grocery pannier for $45- http://www.minnehahabags.com/canvas-grocery-bag-pannier/

Downside to the wald stuff- AFAIK, it's bolted on- no quick easy removal. It's rattle-y. It's heavy. It doesn't hold any more than a bag of similar size.


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

*Cheap alternative*

Nashbar Townie Basket. About $30 apiece. I've had two for years. Removes easily (bungee hook at bottom, two sturdy hooks at top) so you can bring it in the store and use as a grocery bag. Comes with an elastic-edged coated nylon rain cover, too.
https://www.nashbar.com/bikes/Product_10053_10052_170997_-1_201497_10000_200350


----------



## brucew (Jun 3, 2006)

Baskets are on the bike pretty much permanently, and they rattle like hell. They also don't stretch to hold just one more thing, or something oddly-shaped. However, if' you're reliving your youth as a paperboy, I suppose they're fine.

I used the Nashbar Townie Baskets for four years. The trouble is that they're not very deep, the internal stiffeners are prone to breakage (although it effects only the aesthetics), and they're impossible to mount while loaded.

Earlier this year, I upgraded to the Arkel Shoppers. Holy smokes, what a difference. I can carry nearly twice what I could in the Townies, and even fully loaded, they mount with just one hand. 

They completely changed the way I shop with the bike. I used to have leave the Townies mounted on the bike. So I had to bag everything, then stand in the parking lot and transfer things to the Townie baskets.

With the Shoppers, I plop them in the cart, fill them as I shop, then empty them on to the belt. The cashier fills them again, I cart them out to the bike, mount them, and ride away.

Shopping used to be a chore, and I worried every week whether everything would fit once I got it out to the bike. Now, I look forward to it just so I can use the Shoppers.

They're my second piece of Arkel stuff. I have five years on a Tailrider trunk bag. The only sign of wear is some fading from the sun. I expect the Shoppers to be equally durable.

PS: And yes, I agree the price is breathtaking. Now that I've had them a few months, I'm happy I didn't go with a lesser alternative. You only have to buy them once, but in everyday usage, they're priceless.


----------



## brucew (Jun 3, 2006)

Here's a pic showing the depth difference between the Townie and the Shopper.










The open top of the Townie is the limit. Pile anything higher and it'll fall off. While the Shopper is only 25% or 30% deeper, the cinch top increases the capacity by a similar amount. 










Drawn tight around the stuff, it keeps it in place really well.


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

Interesting comparison; thanks. The limited depth of the nashbar baskets is an issue, but they work well enough for my purposes. I always carry a bungee cord to go over the top if the bag is over-filled, but then you have to be careful about squishy stuff.

For my use, the Arkel would not be worth the premium of $100 for the pair. But I can see they're a well-designed product.


----------



## Muttley (Oct 12, 2008)

This is the one I'm getting ready to get. I think for this price, this may be the best route to go.
AXIOM DUTCH SHOPPER STYLE PANNIER BAGS 
http://shop.vendio.com/benscycle/item/2032612002/?s=1287042963

Mutt


----------



## Kurious Oranj (Oct 11, 2009)

I use the Arkel Utility Basket. It is expensive but like other Arkel products I have used, it is very well made.


----------

